# Well done! Janka vom Grunenfeld, BH



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

Well, it finally happened!

After 1.5 yrs of hard work, patience, and dedication, Janka (at the youthful age of 7) & I earned our BH under Nathaniel Roque in Sept. We planned to trial in June, but I fractured my back & leg after a horse riding accident a month prior, so I ruined our plans for a while.

The judge made our 1st experience wonderfully enjoyable, and even though it was midday & in the 90s, Janka was a trooper and her efforts to please me touched me so much. My husband told me he overheard the judge say, "Oh. Happy!" when we did the recall.  

Traffic was fun, and for Janka who was extremely leash aggressive (after 2 separate attacks from loose dogs) to be relaxed and handler focused with all these strange dogs in close proximity, including a very excited Mal... THAT was my crowning achievement w/ Janka. 

We are continuing to train, aiming for IPO1 tracking in Dec... 









Janka modelling her BH medal, on a hike the day after. (she had a hematoma last year, hence the ear flop)


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

I have already said this - but so happy for you guys! Janka is the best - floppy ear and all :wub:


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks, Melissa. Appreciate your support and encouragement, as always. Janka appreciates the love and faith you always had in her. Hope you can make it down to SoCal, train w/ us.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

I hope so too. I would really like to make that happen this year. Leyna would love to see her niece again and I would love to bring her back down while she is still able to enjoy it.

Many reasons to come down to see you guys...


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Great Job!!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Big congrats...especially after your body trauma. Best wishes moving on to the 1!


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks, everyone! It is incredibly rewarding to see our hard work come together, and wonderful to share that w/ everyone who share the love for this sport and know what it requires to do it. Appreciate the support!

Mspiker03: is greentripe on the way down? ;-) would love for janka & leyna to run together again.

Onyx'Girl: just a shoutout cos i recall you being very happy & excited when we started IPO training, and you asking that I share the good news when it happened.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

The Stig said:


> Mspiker03: is greentripe on the way down? ;-) would love for janka & leyna to run together again.



Haha. It could be on the way if I was coming from my parents, but if I brought the whole gang I would probably head straight down from here. I do need to get down there again myself though...


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

Congratulations to you and Janka. That's a wonderful feeling!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Bravo!


----------

